# Battleground Loop - Greensboro, NC



## wecanstayhere (Sep 3, 2005)

Anyone know the route for the battleground loop? Or have a map?


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*CdO*

Call Dale Brown at Cycles de Oro. He'll know.

Better still, come to Kernersville (K-Vegas) on Monday for the Carolina's Cup Challenge Ride that's listed on the CdO website:

http://www.cyclesdeoro.com/

Greg


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

*More on Greensboro, NC*

I am moving to Greensboro in a few weeks. How is the riding and racing scene (road, mtn. and 'cross?). Good riding in the area without having to travel to the mountains?


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Greensboro*

I don't know much about the 'scene' since I started Road Biking two years ago. I've got a friend that does the USCF stuff and knows more about the GSO area (even though he lives in High Point). Email me and I'll give you his name/email.

Greg Ellis
[email protected]


----------

